# LoneStar's ADA Mini-L - Updated 4/3



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

Over the past couple of nights I got the tank set up on the stand, put in the substrate and a couple of rocks. Last night I added Micro Sword and a tiny bit of HC. I'm going to start things out with the soil immersed, and fill the tank up in a few weeks.








Tonight I covered the tank in plastic wrap and began misting:


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks pretty good, but that third rock seems out of place. I'd move it, but that's just me.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks good...what are you gonna keep and are you dosing anything to help the cycle?


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

*isu712* - Yeah, I'm not totally sold on these rocks. I plan to go rock shopping today to replace the left ones, hopefully with something a bit bigger and less flat.

*adrianng1996* - Thanks! Not dosing anything yet. Once it's filled I'll probably add some shrimp first, maybe otos and tetras later.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

Last night I found a couple of rocks I liked at the LFS, as well as a fresh shipment of HC.

I replaced the rocks on the left side with a big monolithic one, and added a new rock to the back right corner where I also planted the HC.

I'm liking the look of this much more than before.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice tank!!!
Where did you find the HC?


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, *Alan*! I got the plants for this tank from AquaTek on Burnet Rd. It's a great shop and the guys there have been really helpful.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Good looking out, I'll have to stop by the store and pick up some HC.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think that huge rock should be pushed back a little so that there's space in the front for smaller plants.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

After spending some time looking at the tank and noticing how nice the HC looked, I decided to reduce the area of microsword carpet, and fill the empty space with HC.

Growth of the HC has been very good so far. The microsword is doing ok; some are sending out runners and new growth, but the tips of several have melted.

Also, my new Eheim 2213 canister filter came in last week, which is pretty exciting. All that's left now is a CO2 setup which I plan to purchase in 3 weeks or so. With luck, the tank will be ready to fill in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice Looking tank that HC is growing emersed?


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking rocks and the tank is coming along really nice.

Out of curiosity, why did you plant the microsword at the foreground?
Don't you think you are not going to be able to see the HC once the MS grow?


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

Do you like your choice in lighting? Does it sit on the edge of the tank or suspended, can't tell by pictures


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i love that giant rock!


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

*actioncia* - Thanks! Yes, the HC was growing emersed.

*MONARK* - The microsword is all in front of the rocks now, so it shouldn't block the view of the HC.

*The Gipper* - Yes, I like it a lot actually. It comes with 4 legs that sit on the edge of the tank. A suspended lighting setup would be ideal, but I didn't feel like drilling into my apartment's ceiling 

*AlexXx* - Me too. Thanks!


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

My HC carpet filled almost all the way in, and I got the feeling the microsword was not too pleased with being emersed, so I took the plunge and filled the tank this week.

I got a 5 lb. CO2 canister with a Milwaukee regulator and GLA Nano diffuser. I also planted a Red Wendtii and Crypt Parva.

Things are looking pretty good. There is a little algae at the bottom from pooled water during the dry start, but it looks to be clearing up.




































​


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love the growth of the plants, everything looks fantastic. but i have to ask, who gave your rock a crew cut?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

LoneStar said:


> *Tank: *ADA Mini-L
> 
> *Substrate: *ADA Amazonia II Aqua Soil
> 
> ...


Dude! Nice setup.. I was actually part of another forum and started to do some research on the ADA Mini-L... when I googled it, I found this thread so I had to register to follow along! What's even more bizarre, I already had all the equipment that you listed on my shopping list for the tank. However, instead of large rocks, I want to use smaller ones with a nice piece of wood (for example: LINK). Anyway, I was comparing the Current 18" fixture you have with an Archaea clip on lamp but was leaning more toward the Current because it's cheaper. I noticed that the Current either comes with a freshwater option that looks like it comes with a bright pinkish hue lamp with a white one versus the 10k lamps that are all white... Do you (or any of you guys) know the difference and which is better (looks and benefits)? 

Are the legs removable on the Current if you ever wanted to suspend it from some steel cables or something? 

Lastly, I'm trying to gauge my overall cost with this setup... if you don't mind, would you be so kind as to list how much you got everything for and from where (if the deals were better)? 

Thanks! roud:


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

*Brian* - I also chose the Current light over the Archaea clip-on, since I liked the look and cost better. 

As for the bulbs, I think you can get either a freshwater package with 1 10KK bulb and 1 pink bulb, or a saltwater package with 1 460nm blue bulb and 1 10KK bulb. The latter is what I got, and I bought a second 10KK bulb to replace the blue one.

The legs of the Current lamp are indeed removable (they don't come attached, you have to slide them in.)

I got a coupon from offers.com and used that to get the filter and light on sale. I think it was from either PetMountain.com or Drs. Foster Smith. The tank and soil are from adana-usa.com, the GLA diffuser is direct from GLA, and the CO2 setup was from aquariumplants.com.


----------



## Cheapskate (Mar 24, 2010)

is the HC the one growing in the bottom picture? (back right corner)

if so I want some... what does HC stand for?


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

*Cheapskate* - Yes, that's it. HC stands for Hemianthus Callitrichoides, a.k.a. Dwarf Baby Tears.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

LoneStar said:


> *Brian* - I also chose the Current light over the Archaea clip-on, since I liked the look and cost better.
> 
> As for the bulbs, I think you can get either a freshwater package with 1 10KK bulb and 1 pink bulb, or a saltwater package with 1 460nm blue bulb and 1 10KK bulb. The latter is what I got, and I bought a second 10KK bulb to replace the blue one.
> .



@LoneStar - where did you get the SlimPaq T5 10k bulb? I called the LFS in which I was going to buy the Current 18" nova extreme fixture to see if they would switch out the actinic blue bulb for a 10k and the salesman said that they couldn't because Current has discontinued making bulbs for this fixture. Have you heard of something like that? I did notice on a lot of sites that the replacement SlimPaq T5 bulbs are sold out, not in stock, and listed as discontinued. I'm a newbie, so what does this mean? Do other manufacturers make a bulb that will fit this fixture or are you S.O.L. when your bulbs go?


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome carpet growth. I really like the microsword in front of the large stone, although I wonder if the big rock might look better if it were pushed a bit further back in the tank.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, here's a quick update. In the last couple of weeks, I added two stem bunches to the background (ambulia and ludwigia repens x arcuata). I also introduced 3 otos to the tank, who are happily munching on little bits of algae and the occasional zucchini.

About half the leaves on the red wendtii have melted. I've read that this is normal, and it seems to be bouncing back now. The crypt parva had a tiny bit of melting, and now is looking a little droopy. All the other plants are growing quite well, with good pearling all around.

I finally ordered the "high tech" fertilizer set from pfertz.com, so when that arrives I'll begin a dosing regimen. I'm hoping that will help out the crypt.

















I'd really like to add some moss to the large flat rock; any suggestions on how I'd tie it down? I've seen some people use little mesh nets... where would I get one of those?

I'm also going to add some more stems to the background. At this point I'm leaning towards a bunch of Golden Creeping Jenny in the middle. Thoughts?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It reminds me of that one place in Australia, with the huge rock sticking up I think it would be really cool if you placed some Weeping Moss on top of that rock and let it "weep" down the sides of it


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

LoneStar said:


> I'd really like to add some moss to the large flat rock; any suggestions on how I'd tie it down? I've seen some people use little mesh nets... where would I get one of those?
> 
> I'm also going to add some more stems to the background. At this point I'm leaning towards a bunch of Golden Creeping Jenny in the middle. Thoughts?



What kind of moss are you thinking of using for the rock? I agree that weeping moss would look great on the rock as it would grow downwards, but I think if you are patient enough that Mini Pellia would be a great choice. I don't know how you'd attach it on there though, in reality you could probably put a small rock on the top of it for a month or so till the moss attached to the rock, or if you're feeling ballsy, super glue it down while you're doing a water change. 
As far as the stems go, I feel like this tank demands something more exotic. You've got the lights, the soil and the Co2, and you'll be getting the fertilizers, why not try something a little more challenging? 
Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' is a beautiful plant that will get a nice red stem, and green, needle-like leaves turning into a rusty gold color near the tops. It would provide a great transition from the two stems you have now, and honestly if you're dosing and running Co2 it'd take little effort to grow it. Another choice could be Rotala macandra 'Green' which has much wider leaves but the same attributes as the 'Vietnam'.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 for mini pellia on the rock! It would looks so amazing omg! Also i love the grasss in the front of the giant rock, it looks amazing. Id almost suggest an entire carpet of that! Looks fantastic! and so natural. What is it?


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> As far as the stems go, I feel like this tank demands something more exotic. You've got the lights, the soil and the Co2, and you'll be getting the fertilizers, why not try something a little more challenging?
> Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' is a beautiful plant that will get a nice red stem, and green, needle-like leaves turning into a rusty gold color near the tops. It would provide a great transition from the two stems you have now, and honestly if you're dosing and running Co2 it'd take little effort to grow it.


Thanks for the advice, *rrrrramos*! I ordered a bunch of Rotala sp. 'Vietnam', and I think it will look just right between the other stems.

*AlexXx *- The grass in front is narrow-leaf microsword. I had initially planned to use it for the carpet, but I really like the look of HC. Plus, the microsword only seems to like sending runners out in long straight lines, which makes carpeting more difficult.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 15, 2010)

No new plants since the last update, but I did do a little trim of the microsword which was running all along the front glass. I also cut one of the ambulia stems in half and replanted it.

I got my Pfertz set and started dosing this week. I love the design of the bottles, and they make dosing the right amount a breeze.

The Red Wendtii seems to be picking up ever so slowly. The crypt parva on the other hand still seems to be going south.

I also got a couple of uninvited guests this week:









Random snail​
That snail showed up and has grown quite a bit. Today I noticed he also has a brother/son snail in there too. They seem to only be going after the algae so far. Should I remove them to prevent an infestation, or leave them be?

Anyway, on to the pictures:


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

nice fleet of otos! They looks so uniform haha. I love that microsword or whatever u called it! makes me want to try it!


----------

